# Cotes Cottage, Cambridgeshire. Summer & Winter!



## UrbanX (Jan 9, 2010)

I went here in the summer but didn’t think it was worth a report, but this week I went back to see the place in the snow. 

I cant find much history on the place, it just sits there in the countryside deteriorating. 

Sumer:






Winter:





Summer:





Winter:





Summer:





Winter:





Summer:





Winter:










You can see this window in photo 5, before nature burst through it, ripping the curtain to shreds:





Xmas eve, 2000





I found a bundle of confidential paperwork. The weird thing is, I now work with the guy who this is addressed to!





Cheeky UrbanX


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 9, 2010)

Delightful cottage and fabulous pics...I love the way you've compared summer with winter shot for shot.
Very nice work, UrbX.


----------



## scribble (Jan 9, 2010)

The sofa melted


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 9, 2010)

Weird thing about that sofa....
When I first went to this site I had a nightmare that night about finding a body on the sofa, all carved up. The next day I made myself go back alone to check that nothing was there, just to put my fears at rest. I knew if I didn't I'd always have a fear of the place. 
When I walked in, alone, only 12 or so hours later I found the sofa all carved up with an axe sitting on top.  It still sends shivers down my spine thinking about it.


----------



## havoc (Jan 9, 2010)

Wow! Magnificent any chance of a FE? The Inverkip of the cottage world.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 9, 2010)

A delightful little place is this! Must have been weird about what happened to that sofa. Funny, as I was watching the filml "Premonition" last night too!!! 

Good set of snaps -cheers UrbanX


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 10, 2010)

Lightbuoy said:


> Must have been weird about what happened to that sofa. Funny, as I was watching the filml "Premonition" last night too!!!



Woooooh...this must be a possessed thread...I was watching the same film last night at the time you posted that, Lb, and only just now saw your post!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 10, 2010)

Foxylady said:


> Woooooh...this must be a possessed thread...I was watching the same film last night at the time you posted that, Lb, and only just now saw your post!



Sound's like a case for Krela's most fave show....."Most Haunted"


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 10, 2010)

havoc said:


> Wow! Magnificent any chance of a FE? The Inverkip of the cottage world.



Here ya go: 
http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=52.346987&lon=0.313168&z=17.1&r=0&src=msl


----------



## scribble (Jan 10, 2010)

I will never mention sofas again.:shocked:


----------



## WhiteRabbit (Jan 24, 2010)

Some really nice photography here


----------

